# Vermont Castings NG to Propane Conversion



## CommanderDave (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm looking to purchase a used VC Stardance gas fireplace that I need to convert to propane.  The manufacturer is telling me the conversion kit is no longer manufactured but they have one they can send me for $400.  Can anyone recommend a less expensive solution?  The part is Kit #000-5022.  Thanks.


----------



## KeithO (Jan 21, 2019)

Spend about $100 for a propane version of a Robertshaw 700 series gas valve, that is set up for 11"WC of LP gas pressure.

Both pilot jet and main jet will need to be replaced with smaller diameter versions of the same parts.  The pilot should be around 0.013-0.014" in diameter.  The maIn would depend on the rated BTU output of your system.   The burn tube will probably need more air induction holes added for propane compared to the NG version.

Depending on how you value your time, and whether you feel you can install al of the above flawlessly would determine whether you thought the $400 was a good deal or not.


----------



## k0wtz (Feb 10, 2019)

KeithO said:


> Spend about $100 for a propane version of a Robertshaw 700 series gas valve, that is set up for 11"WC of LP gas pressure.
> 
> Both pilot jet and main jet will need to be replaced with smaller diameter versions of the same parts.  The pilot should be around 0.013-0.014" in diameter.  The maIn would depend on the rated BTU output of your system.   The burn tube will probably need more air induction holes added for propane compared to the NG version.
> 
> Depending on how you value your time, and whether you feel you can install al of the above flawlessly would determine whether you thought the $400 was a good deal or not.


Just what I did vermont castings Stafford stove


----------



## wooduser (Feb 10, 2019)

Sorry,  I'd recommend against the kind of major reengineering some are recommending here.  

Just too complicated a project for the novice DIYer,  in my opinion.  

Putting in new main burner orifices gives you the ability to grossly over or under fire the appliance,  which could easily be dangerous.

That's my advice,  anyway.


----------

